# Cyberoam Firewall



## Radhe (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I'm using cyberoam CR250i. Behind the firewall I'm unable to access AICTE Web Portal. On direct line (Before firewall i'm able to access it). I have already configured my browser as per requirement.

In above portal siebel high interactivity framework is used.

I have assigned full access to a PC without restrictions in cyberoam.
Please suggest, your suggestions will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I did not like your link, the link no longer works.

BG


----------

